# The Brute and I took a swim!



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

So when you set out to help someone, you would think they would warn you before you take a dive...but through my experience thats not always the case. A few weeks ago I saw someone drowned out in a creek just standing there. So i hollered out and they asked for a tow. Well, I headed out that way towards them and since they were on a quad, I was certain my snorkeled Brute would be fine. What I didnt know was there was a 5 foot drop-off right in front of them and they watched me drive right into it. So my son and I ended up in the water and the Brute was floating upside down. Thanks to MIMB recovery page, I knew what to do and the Brute rides again. What ever happened to the ole "dont ride over there"! If it were me, I would have warned someone. But maybe thats just the southern boy in me!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

im glad you found the information helpful :bigok: ,and they always say...I thought you knew that hole was there :haha:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Glad you got it back running.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they should have told you. them people just bought you a membership to the ticking time bomb club ;(


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to Phrees club....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that is a club i hope I'm not going to be in, but being i have an 08 it seems its inevitable


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Welcome to Phrees club....


yep im still in the club. she's still alive.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope I never make the Club...but If I do on my stock motor.....AMR here I come.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i personally think no matter if its sunk or not we all are in the tickin time bomb club... a engine is 1 revolution from diseaster at all times... and they always run the best before they come from togetherness.....


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

walker that makes more sense than anything i have ever read on here LMAO:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks cookie i've learned this threw my experiences with drag cars and way big block chevy motors............ you coming to mud stock


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

ahhh i wish i was...the bikes down and im gonna be workin anyway


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that thing still won't start..... guess i' goin to have to drive to north east texas and fix it for yea


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

hahaha...ive narrowed it down to re-building the starter and seein if it'll work...doin my cluth kit at the same time too so i have parts everywhere in my garage lol


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I did some thinking after I got back and I dont think I got much if any water in the motor. The oil was a little then and bubbly, and it cranked on the first try after the oil change. From what I understand, if the water was fairly clean, then I may be ok. Its the dirt and grime that eat the motor up, right? I dont want to rebuild the motor...

If there was water in the pistons...wouldnt it have taken a while to crank? When i pulled the plugs, there wasnt any water in there that I could see. What do yall think?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ride it til it dies


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Flush it out real good n roll


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Run it til it dies then "Hello 840!!!"


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

What are the signs its starting to die? Smoke? Noise? What Should I look for. Also, I am running 5w30 Mobile full synthetic so I hope that helps me some! How much is that 840? I havent reasearched that at all...sounds awesome!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking at around $3500 for the 840. Around $2500 for the High Compression stock bore.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

so no word yet ... which 1 you goin to go with


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*SIGNS YOUR BIKE MAY DIE*
1. sounds like someone holding a beer can full of coins when running
2. there is a collection of bolts under the bike and *you* have not worked on it...
3. When you go down the trail *no* one follows...
4. The fire department has come to your home on 
more than one occasion when you start it....
5. You just made your *final* *payment* and now hold the title...

*PLEASE ADD TO THIS ,,,ONLY A ROUGH IDEA....*


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You have started a thread about the signs of engine failure....:haha:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

A sign that your bike is about to die...Hmmm, let me see...You don't own a Brute and you try to follow one through a hole anyway


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL..... It sounds like a Muffled "More Cowbell Guy"........


****, thats a sic sound


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

LMAO, thats great. I love your comments Gumby and Robo...

I actually didnt even know what I was getting when I bout the Brute. I am thrilled that it has the rep it has for being a great machine (minus some minor issues). 

Prices on those motors are out of my reach right now, how much do you think a standard overhaul would be if i took the motor out and had someone rebuild it? Just thinking ahead.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

parkerexpress said:


> LMAO, thats great. I love your comments Gumby and Robo...
> 
> I actually didnt even know what I was getting when I bout the Brute. I am thrilled that it has the rep it has for being a great machine (minus some minor issues).
> 
> Prices on those motors are out of my reach right now, how much do you think a standard overhaul would be if i took the motor out and had someone rebuild it? Just thinking ahead.


talk to hondarecoveryman @ GodSpeed ATV
http://www.GodSpeedATV.com


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Where is the MIMB recovery page? I've never sunk my brute, but why not be prepared?


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Thansk Phree, I will remember to contact him.

Texan, the link is on the main page under the reference library. It say "recover a sunk quad".


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> Where is the MIMB recovery page? I've never sunk my brute, but why not be prepared?


 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

a guy a ride with just had hes rebuilt to .10 over. n it was 2000.00


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Do it yourself for 6-800 bones.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hows yours coming along masher


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Been working a bit so not so good right now. I have it ready to come out but haven't touched it since.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Didn't blow mine up.. YET! But sunk her once with water, cleaned it out then proceeded to sink it in mud the next day. Engine is filled with mud, she's coming out for a cleaning.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

6-800 bones its too bad, shows me how much the labor is worth! I assume that 2k was a shop...

I hope she makes it a while longer. Just did my final oil change and filled her up with Mobil 1 Synthetic 10-40. Did not see or feel any grit in the oil i took out the last two changes. She is purin along...lets hope she's tuf!!

Good luck with yours Scrimm...sounds like alot of work digging that mud out!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys are rough on them Brutes......


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

If it ain't broken, then you ain't ridin hard enough


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

650Brute said:


> You guys are rough on them Brutes......


You say this while sporting a water wheelie in your avatar! LMAO


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

parkerexpress said:


> You say this while sporting a water wheelie in your avatar! LMAO


LOL, Sarcasm at it's best. Mine stays broke in some fashion all the time..:rockn:


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

650Brute said:


> LOL, Sarcasm at it's best. Mine stays broke in some fashion all the time..:rockn:


I noticed you are running 27's, do you have a clutch kit? I was thinking about it for my 750 but not sure which to go with. Curious to see if you redid yours and which colors you went with. Mine pulls fine stock most of the time but it could use some more bottom end.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

parkerexpress said:


> I noticed you are running 27's, do you have a clutch kit? I was thinking about it for my 750 but not sure which to go with. Curious to see if you redid yours and which colors you went with. Mine pulls fine stock most of the time but it could use some more bottom end.


Yes, I'm running the 27" Swampwitch, which measure a true 28"...

I'm still stock for now, It pulls well, still stands up. However I'm fixing to make a change. Going to go with EPI Maroon Pri, Green Secondary. Been reading alot and picking Bootleggers brain. Should be just what I'm looking for, Plenty of low end snap.:rockn:


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Yes, I'm running the 27" Swampwitch, which measure a true 28"...
> 
> I'm still stock for now, It pulls well, still stands up. However I'm fixing to make a change. Going to go with EPI Maroon Pri, Green Secondary. Been reading alot and picking Bootleggers brain. Should be just what I'm looking for, Plenty of low end snap.:rockn:


How much top end will that cost you? I am looking for low end as well and still be able to run trails with a fair amount of ease. Would this setup work well for that or is it too much low end?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Id say should still be trailable, so long as you don't care about going 65 mph anymore. Hopefully Boot can chime in here, he's the guru on this stuff.


----------

